# a question



## the ghost

I'd like to know what's the musical background one needs to apply for conducting classes.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## emiellucifuge

It depends...

Who is teaching?, what kind of course is it? Does it give a qualification? Institutions? Etc...


----------

